# Lost USB after installing Windows 10



## doorman1 (Sep 30, 2015)

I was on the system one hour with a Microsoft Tech who could not retrieve my USB port on my Toshiba All-in-One after I upgraded to Windows 10. He said it was not caused by Win10 even though it worked great just minutes before the install. The computer no longer shows F: drive where the USB was identified. With Windows 7 it would automatically flash a folder on the task bar to tell me the photos were ready to pull off the memory stick. Now there is nothing, nowhere and no ability to download photos from the memory stick and no hope of it returning. I have tried every trick in the book by searching online. Does anybody out there know how to retrieve the USB capability in Windows 10? I would be so grateful. I am sorry I downloaded the Windows 10. My Windows 7 worked just fine.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its probably a driver issue for the card reader 
can we see a device manager screen shot please 
looking for any devices with a !

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

how to access device manager for different windows versions

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should now open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 7 or Vista

Click on the Start Orb > In the Start Search box type > *device manager* and then press enter
or
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager​
For Windows 8 , 8.1 or Windows 10

If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/device-manager-windows-8.htm​
Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*Any device with a ! or Other click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
To post a screen shot of the active window.

For Windows 8 , 8.1 , 10
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​


----------



## doorman1 (Sep 30, 2015)

etaf said:


> its probably a driver issue for the card reader
> can we see a device manager screen shot please
> looking for any devices with a !
> 
> ...


Thank you but I can't find it if it let me take a screen shot. There are no devices listed with ! ? or X. The Microsoft guy downloaded System & Chipset Drivers but that didn't do anything...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this a normal USB device or are you using a memory card


----------



## doorman1 (Sep 30, 2015)

etaf said:


> is this a normal USB device or are you using a memory card


I am using a memory card. All my memory cards are working well with my camera. These showed up before as Drive F: on the computer but not now. My thumb drive continues to work well as Drive G:.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks - it will be the memory card reader then 
whats the exact model of the PC
Nothing listed as Other 
you should see the memory reader


----------



## doorman1 (Sep 30, 2015)

etaf said:


> Thanks - it will be the memory card reader then
> whats the exact model of the PC
> Nothing listed as Other
> you should see the memory reader


Toshiba DX735


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

There is a card reader driver self-installing file
http://support.toshiba.com/support/modelHome?freeText=3132888
goto 
drivers and updates tab
click on card reader
click on the 
Posted Date: 2012-09-20 | Version: 6.2.8400.28124 | Size: 13.05M
version 
and then download 
and install


----------



## doorman1 (Sep 30, 2015)

etaf said:


> There is a card reader driver self-installing file
> http://support.toshiba.com/support/modelHome?freeText=3132888
> goto
> drivers and updates tab
> ...


YOU ARE TRULY AMAZING! I AM SO VERY GRATEFUL FOR YOUR HELP! THIS WORKED PERFECTLY! I AM BACK IN BUSINESS WITH ALL MY THANKS TO YOU! I CAN'T TELL YOU HOW I APPRECIATE THIS SITE AND YOUR PATIENCE AND PERSEVERANCE TO MAKE THIS RIGHT FOR ME. BLESS YOU!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your very welcome 


> I was on the system one hour with a Microsoft Tech who could not retrieve my USB port on my Toshiba All-in-One after I upgraded to Windows 10. He said it was not caused by Win10 even though it worked great just minutes before the install


 Surprised they did not resolve this for you.


----------



## doorman1 (Sep 30, 2015)

etaf said:


> your very welcome
> Surprised they did not resolve this for you.


Well, me too. They just downloaded the wrong thing and it took an HOUR with no results. Have an absolutely wonderful evening!


----------

